
Emmabuntüs Debian Edition: A Distro for All Seasons - cheiVia0
http://emmabuntus.sourceforge.net/blog/a-distro-for-all-seasons/
======
brudgers
The paper describing Emmabuntüs:
[http://emmabuntus.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Linux_...](http://emmabuntus.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Linux_Format_216)

